# Iraq election a HUGE success



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Iraq election was a huge success, over 60% of the population turned out to vote. That is millions of people. Even Dan Rather called it a success. Give President Bush the credit he deserves for taking a chance and not giving into the media, Democrats, and the Europeans. He did what was right.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I still don't think it was right, and the battle has yet to be won, but at least things are starting to wrap up.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Realy? i heard on CNN thismourning that most places were reporting a voter turn out of around 72%, but that several polling places had not yet reported; Ninevah and Part of Baghdad. chiefy.

this is great. its sad that their were a few minor incidents of terrorists who attacked voters waiting in line :roll: sick monkeys. But tha fact that so many people are willing to risk it PROVES that Iraqis Want to have a say in their futures, and that they want to have a deocratic-style government.

Im still not GLAD we continued this war for this, (i say continued because in reality we are just finishing the war Clinton should have wraped up) but it is at least something positive that has come as a result of this war.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm listening to NBC right now and all agree that this has been a tremendous turn out. Luckily there was no blood bath as some had predicted. Lets hope the violence spirals downward from here.

I think we have failed since the gulf war to take care of this problem. If we had thousands of people who are dead now would have been alive and free today. Bush senior listened to his advisors and they were wrong, then Clinton failed also. Anyway, that mistake has been corrected and today millions of people proclaimed their freedom.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah there was a figure of 72% early this morning, but recent numbers show it to be around 60%. there looked to be a LOT of very excited people casting their votes yesterday.. cool to see...


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Tiger, I'm proud of you for saying something positive. Some agree with the war and some don't, but we should all be happy that Iraq has the chance to be a beacon of light in the middle east. Hopefully this will spread, and in that case it will have a positive effect on the whole world. All those american soldiers and civilians DID NOT die in vain. They played a huge part in making this world a better place.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I still don't think it was right, and the battle has yet to be won, but at least things are starting to wrap up.


Uh Ohhhh, has MT lost some of his thunder!?!?!?? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I still don't think we belong over there either....but this IS a step in getting us out of there....good for Bush.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Funny how that democracy thing works when given a chance.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't think it was right, and the battle has yet to be won, but at least things are starting to wrap up.
> ...


Not at all, this is just another means to getting to what I wanted all along, no war at all. I don't like us being in war and I certainly don't like seeing troops die needlessly. Having this war over with will be good for everyone.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Whewwwww, for a minute there I thought I had stepped into an alternate universe! :homer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

:stirpot:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

racer66 said:


> Funny how that democracy thing works when given a chance.


this was a great start to the process, but only time will tell if the democracy will work...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT,

Nobody wants to be at war. Nobody wants to see our troops killed. But there are times where war is a necessary evil and this in one of those times. Unless you would like to see another 9-11 or like to watch people being tortured and murdered by their dictator.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> MT,
> 
> Nobody wants to be at war. Nobody wants to see our troops killed. But there are times where war is a necessary evil and this in one of those times. Unless you would like to see another 9-11 or like to watch people being tortured and murdered by their dictator.


I'm not sure how going into Iraq and avoiding Saudi Arabia and Uzbekistan helps to prevent another 9/11, nor am I sure why going into a country that we have always had shakey relations with to remove a somewhat vicious dictator is our responsibility or choice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT, if you were president I am sure only a crater would remain where once Saudi Arabia existed. Palestine would be where Israel is now, and the Israelis would be treading water in the Mediterranean. You would be sipping tea with Sadam, and planning how to gas the Kurds, republicans, and the south, Texas in particular.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT, if you were president I am sure only a crater would remain where once Saudi Arabia existed. Palestine would be where Israel is now, and the Israelis would be treading water in the Mediterranean. You would be sipping tea with Sadam, and planning how to gas the Kurds, republicans, and the south, Texas in particular.


You still choose to remain ignorant eh? I would first root out the major terrorist camps stationed in the perfectly stable saudi arabia. Do you know why? Not because I don't like the Saudis, but because American life is more valuable to me than a sweet oil deal. The Isrealis would be fighting their own war militarily, if they can't make it by themselves they should get out. I would also initiate peace talks between the Palestinians and the Isrealis, and propose a compromise. Saddam would be in jail, where he would remain for the rest of his days. I will state this but once more, Saddam gassed the Kurds because they sided with Iran in the Iraq vs Iran war. Saying that he is a murderer for killing them is like saying that Bush is a murderer because he killed the terrorists who wanted to overthrow our government. I wouldn't go after Texas, I have friends there. I would however reform the education system, the media, cut ties with the government itself to oil, and pass a bill to ensure that social security cannot be privatized. I would then pull a Bush and put Kerry as the VP, and Ted Kennedy in rumsfelds spot. If I were president...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant Tiger wrote:


> The Isrealis would be fighting their own war militarily, if they can't make it by themselves they should get out.


Do you study history MT? Do you remember the 7 day war. Israel totally kicked rear in the Mid East back in the ????? 1960's. Regardless of year they went through countries like a knife through butter. Leave them alone and they will blow their enemies into oblivion. We are not protecting Israel, we are protecting their tormentors. Do you remember the raid on Entebbe?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Militant Tiger wrote:
> 
> 
> > The Isrealis would be fighting their own war militarily, if they can't make it by themselves they should get out.
> ...


Want to back that up with any fact? That goes against everything I have ever heard about the US and Isreal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT, I don't have to spend my time doing that. That information is readily available in history books and I would guess on the net. We made Israel give back much of the land they concurred in that conflict. I would have let them keep every square foot the took from people who constantly make their existence miserable.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT, I don't have to spend my time doing that. That information is readily available in history books and I would guess on the net. We made Israel give back much of the land they concurred in that conflict. I would have let them keep every square foot the took from people who constantly make their existence miserable.


No time? I have never heard that we are protecting the enemies of Isreal, in fact I was aware that Osama's justification for 9/11 was that we bombed his people in the aid of Isreal. If you can't produce any fact on this one I'm going to have to rule it out as BS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't care what you rule MT. Most of the people who are old enough remember Israel running over the people who started a short war with them. You being unfamiliar with it is no surprise your father had not even thought about you yet. The United States negotiated with Israel so they would give back land they had taken. You ignorant of that facts and thinking it is BS will keep me awake all night. It isn't important enough for me to spend time looking for information to satisfy you. Most people old enough to vote will remember, or check it out for themselves.

It's no suprise that you would believe Osama.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT,

Looking at your post I'd guess your 15-16 years old and expect everyone to still spoon feed you. Do a little research of your own, you may actually learn something.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Longshot said:


> MT,
> 
> Looking at your post I'd guess your 15-16 years old and expect everyone to still spoon feed you. Do a little research of your own, you may actually learn something.


Uh oh, them's looka like fightin' words ta me !


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

So what did it cost us the American Taxpayer for each vote in this Election?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Want to back that up with any fact? That goes against everything I have ever heard about the US and Isreal.


New York Post 
SUNDAY, OCTOBER 31, 1948

The Seven-Day War

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Egyptians are Weak with the Sword
but Strong with Their Mouths
By OBSERVER
In the seven days of fighting between the southern army of Israel and the Royal Army of Egypt, the Egyptian troops have taken a beating on hip and thigh. The Israel have smashed the army of Farouk along the entire front, cut off the troops of Jerusalem and Bethlehem from every line of communication with Egypt, captured Beersheba and other strongholds, and slashed to ribbons the royal army on the coast.

On Oct. 21 the New York Times correspondent radioed that there were "signs of panic in the positions still held by the Egyptians." "The Israel army fought on with increasing success. . . The Egyptian troops remaining in the Negev were in a bad way, and the fall of Beersheba threatened those about Jerusalem with a similar fate."

On the same day and on the same page of the New York Times the Cairo correspondent quoted an official source of the Egyptian government as declaring that "there was good news from the front," and the Associated Press quoted Abdul Rahman Azzam Pasha, Secretary Gen. of the Arab League, that "the Egyptian army had emerged victorious from the current fighting in southern Palestine."

In a message to Arab delegations at the United Nations he added, "After a battle of seven days the Egyptian army has emerged victorious... We are looking to future battles with more confidence than we used to have before this experience. It has now become clear that the Egyptian army alone can repulse all Jewish forces and take the initiative."

* * *

The good news was sufficient to bring the Egyptian premier to Amman to beg help of Abdullah whom the Egyptians had snubbed only a fortnight before by declaring that he would have no authority over the Arab part of Palestine. At the desperate Egyptian S.O.S. the premier of Syria and the regent of Iraq also flew to Amman.

Rescue came, not from any Arab ruler or army, but from Dr. Bunche, who obligingly put a deadline on the fighting. He acted like a referee of a kind of game, and stopped hostilities just when the Arabs were on the verge of final collapse.

I wish this system were in effect elsewhere besides Palestine. For example, it might be an idea to have a United Nations mediator to tell the fighting forces in China and Greece when to shoot and when to cease fire; he would stand with a stopwatch in his hand and give the signals to start and stop. An unusual war under new rules!

That the Egyptians agreed to the cease-fire order is no wonder; it was their only salvation from utter destruction, from not being able to save a single solder of their entire army. But that the Israelis submit to these rules that are nowhere else imposed is real testimony to their genuine desire for peace: no other people, well on the road to complete victory, ever accepted rules of warfare designed to halt them on their way.

* * *

On their visits to the capitals of the West, the Arabs appear with swords and daggers and pistols in their belts; and the tradition has grown up around them, supported by a reading of the Arabian "Thousand and One Nights," that they are a very warlike people, a precious ally in time of war. This notion is exploded. A Turkish diplomat said recently: "We have little respect for the forty millions who take a beating from half a million" (a ratio of one against eighty).

That the Arabs are not great military heroes can be excused. But that they should herald a victory when actually they are suffering a rout is reprehensible. This lack of candor is a dominant feature of their politics, too: Many pronouncements by their representatives in the United Nations and elsewhere are in the same category as calling a real rout a great victory.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I don't care what you rule MT. Most of the people who are old enough remember Israel running over the people who started a short war with them. You being unfamiliar with it is no surprise your father had not even thought about you yet. The United States negotiated with Israel so they would give back land they had taken. You ignorant of that facts and thinking it is BS will keep me awake all night. It isn't important enough for me to spend time looking for information to satisfy you. Most people old enough to vote will remember, or check it out for themselves.
> 
> It's no suprise that you would believe Osama.


You are now stepping back from your comment. You said that we are helping the enemies of Isreal, and I said that there is no evidence to prove that. This apparently makes me young, ignorant, and lazy. Now why is it that you are allowed to make baseless comments that you will not and cannot prove, but I can't? Do you get to go by a different set of rules because you know no matter what you spew most of the people on here will automatically agree anyhow?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

this is true. the Isreali militatyis VERRY good, and their airforce is also VERRY good. Whenever anything has come to a full-scale conflict, they have devestated their enemys with recklace abandon.

If it wasnt for U.S involvement, full scale war would break out again, and isreal woud jsut crush all of palestine, and take all of their land.

durring the 7 days war, Isreal regained most of the land they once owned at the height of their kingdom under Solomons rule. this ranged down into Egypt, including all of the Sini(sp?) peninsula, all of what is now Lebanon, accross the Jordan including most o wat is now Syria, and south into Suidi arabia.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I remember when we first sold the Isrealis the first F-16's. When they recieved them their engeneers started to go through the cockpit ripping out equipment. When the American representative asked what the [email protected] did they think they were doing, one engineer looked up and said, "What do you need all of this useless stuff for? All we need the plane for is to shoot other planes down."

Personally, I believe the US is probably the only country in the world that could piss pound them, but we wouldn't come out of it without being bloodied. And then we would have to worry about their spooks. Those people are dangerous.

IaHunter


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is beginning and hopefully will have a happy ending. Peace has never come easy in that part of the world.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Really? They showed us inked fingers. What next is a particion of Iraq. So far, in Riaq business is as usual, peoiple are killed and Iraqis are not anxious to fight for their freedom. Here, at home, business is as usual and we are quite camfortable with deaths of dozens of Iraquis and our GIs.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Democracy is not cheap and the final chapter is how much the Iraqi people want democracy and not how much the US wants Iraq to be a democracy.


----------

